# Armstrong seems to have started the war of words again



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Seems to be having a dig at Contador again.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/armstrong-slams-contadors-entourage

This is a little amusing

_



“He knows no better. He is a Spanish guy who is always in the same pueblo (district) resident. He has his friends, family, the street where he grew up, his country, his people. A great athlete like him must employ individuals who support him and have patience with him. But he is surrounded by yes-men.”

Click to expand...

_What is so different from being brought up in Plano Texas to Pinto in Spain?


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

Just trying to build the drama.
Prep for the show.
And trying to get inside heads.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

OMGoodness, I can't believe he would say such things. They must have misquoted.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

_



But he is surrounded by yes-men

Click to expand...

_Black, Pot, Kettle - rearrange as necessary?


----------



## mpapet (Dec 2, 2009)

*Have you seen Pumping Iron?*



HIMEHEEM said:


> Just trying to build the drama.
> Prep for the show.
> And trying to get inside heads.


You want to see a well documented case of getting inside someone's head, find the documentary 'Pumping Iron' from the 70's. Schwarzenegger is having breakfast with his rival Ferigno (sp??) _before_ the Big Showdown and tells his rival how great it feels to have won again.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

I wonder why we don't hear as much noise from contador, you know he is talking.
Must be lost in translation.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Gentlemen start your engines -we now get 7 months to specualte about the drama in July - just like we did last year.

This is fun.

BTW - there are mostly men in this forum - do we gossip more than women?


----------



## dctrwho (Aug 30, 2006)

conti uses his legs to talk:thumbsup: ...not his tongue:17: .


----------



## ROCA RULE (Apr 11, 2009)

i think that on road mag or some other magazine contador said that he does not wat to talk about anything until the tour.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

Funny thing about this year is that these two will bicker all year and Andy will win...
..and off we go...


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

pdh777 said:


> BTW - there are mostly men in this forum - do we gossip more than women?


Blasphemy! Did you not read the man bible?


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

HIMEHEEM said:


> Funny thing about this year is that these two will bicker all year and Andy will win...
> ..and off we go...



YEAH....... :thumbsup:


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

dctrwho said:


> conti uses his legs to talk:thumbsup: ...not his tongue:17: .


And I know what they are saying...
"I hope Andy doesn't spend too much time with spartacus and accidentally learn to time trial"


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

ultimobici said:


> Seems to be having a dig at Contador again.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/armstrong-slams-contadors-entourage
> 
> ...


We're a little past the "brought up" stage. If anything in the world has been written or said negatively about Lance, my hunch is he is aware of it.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

pdh777 said:


> Gentlemen start your engines -we now get 7 months to specualte about the drama in July - just like we did last year.
> 
> This is fun.
> 
> BTW - there are mostly men in this forum - do we gossip more than women?


It's not gossip!!
It's "arm-chair quarterbacking" and happens to be my cycling strength.(Train strength right?)


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Very interesting. Well I guess he was saying what he was thinking. Does this kinda talk make the Tour more exciting? I think so.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Lance Armstrong, aging drama queen.


----------



## dwestov (Aug 1, 2007)

While I agree the comments seemed to come out of no where. It appears that Conti did some sort of interview recently where he stated that he had to buy his own equipment, specifically for the time trials, which I just can't believe. (Of course I can't find this interview anywhere.) Probably justified Lance's response in Lance's mind. Not that he needs a reason, he is going to say what he wants anyway.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

pretender said:


> Lance Armstrong, aging drama queen.


And cash cow. 

Remember cash is king. He has it. It may not make you faster but it will make you feel faster.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

I especially liked Lance's comments about how he (lance) would change if people had problems with him on the team. That was knee slapping funny.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

The guy won seven straight. He wants to mind f, the spaniard. "You do not want to ruffle the feathers of the American." I love that line.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Lance is acting like a spoiled child that had a toy taken away. Lance, you didn't win the Tour. Get over it!


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

he can't help himself, he's been yapping since it all ended in Paris............none of his BS worked last year, whats the defination of insanity again ? he needs a new challenge, he's days are over as far as winning TDF bike races.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

This is gonna be great


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

I don't know if I believe Contador. If trek/astana is willing to fork out the money for the Speed Concept for Contador. And also make him a finger bang rear wheel for his TT. I think they would be willing to give him tires. Unless he asked for super expensive non-bontrager tires for got knows what reason, then his team is not obligated to buy those for him and he's just whining.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Anyone got a link to the interview with Contador?

Edit:Found one http://www.veloresults.co.uk/2009/11/an-iberian-update/

Intersting that the interview in which he made the claim was in mid November. Why so long to respond to the allegations?


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

iliveonnitro said:


> Blasphemy! Did you not read the man bible?


theres a man bible?


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

HIMEHEEM said:


> And I know what they are saying...
> "I hope Andy doesn't spend too much time with spartacus and accidentally learn to time trial"


Holy crap, that would be amazing. Or if it we the other way around and he taught Cancellara to climb.


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

*How true this would be...*



waldo425 said:


> Holy crap, that would be amazing. Or if it we the other way around and he taught Cancellara to climb.


I'm a huge LA fan, BUT, I've really grown to appreciate both Cancellara and the Schleck brothers. I wouldn't mind seeing Andy take the show this year. 

Pretty much anyone other than 'The Spaniard' will work for me.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

So, this is why is return is so good for the sport? I was so happy when he retired and JB's retirement would have been icing on the cake but it's looks like the sport is stuck with their egos as managers for a long time to come. I hope Contador wins 10 tours.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks like Armstrong has begun going through the Male Menopause.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Make no mistake about it, love him or hate him - Armstrong is good for the sport - interest, ridership, bike related sales are way up since the comeback.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

pdh777 said:


> Make no mistake about it, love him or hate him - Armstrong is good for the sport - interest, ridership, bike related sales are way up since the comeback.


Has there been a documented Lance-effect in bike sales from his comeback? (Set aside the question of whether such a thing would necessarily be "good for the sport".)


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

difference appears to be that winning grand tours turned Contador into an arrogant jerk- Armstrong was one even back in the day when Indurain was blasting by him in time trials...


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Not sure where to find ther data you need but I do recieve 2 cycling mags at the house and read two others regularly:

1) The mags tout readership jumps this past year - there was a reason LA was on the cover of so many cycling mags this past year - it sells. RBA even came out and said they would sell more mags of they put him on the cover more often - I believe that month they had some one else on the cover.
2) Veiwershp was substantially up on VS for the tour - this is data you should be able to find somewhere
3) Spectator attendance was up at every race LA entered in 2009 - in some cases by huge precentages. Currently the TDU is doing whatever they can to get him to return for 2010 - though it is not on his schedule, other events are trying to gain his favor and lure him as well.
4) More people have used bikes for excercise and transportation (the economy?) in 2009 than in many years. Bike mags touting again.

Not trying to be glib here - but simple marketing has been at play all year long in cycling, what sells is what you see, and you have seen a lot of LA.

Look at this thread, - this is the umpteenth thread this year (and it is about next year) on the, take your pick - DRAMA / CONTROVERSY / PERFORMANCE / ATTITUDE / DOES HE STILL HAVE IT / HE'LL COME BACK IT WAS JUST A BAD DAY / HIS PERFORMANCE IN THE LAST WEEK OF THE GIRO IS A STRONG INDICATOR OF HOW HE IS GOING TO REALLY COME ON IN THE TOUR / LA HAS TO BE THE LEADER / etc... I participated in many of these threads myself as it is fun to build expectations on speculation - not knowing the outcome is the essence of all of our interest in sport. If you knew your football team was going to win or lose by a score of 49 - 0 every week, would it hold your interest?

He is a polarizing figure in that he has tended to come across as black and white / dictatorial in the past / my way or the highway type of leader. These personality traits, plus the fact that he has had much success, plus the comeback, plus having Conti as a protagonist (of equal or greater ability - we didn't know before the TDF) has made him the most compelling figure in the sport by a country mile.

Like or hate him LA sells cycling - and he is the major force behind the high profile of the sport today!!!!


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

pdh777 said:


> Not sure where to find ther data you need but I do recieve 2 cycling mags at the house and read two others regularly:
> 
> 1) The mags tout readership jumps this past year - there was a reason LA was on the cover of so many cycling mags this past year - it sells. RBA even came out and said they would sell more mags of they put him on the cover more often - I believe that month they had some one else on the cover.
> 2) Veiwershp was substantially up on VS for the tour - this is data you should be able to find somewhere
> ...


This post is impressive in its enthusiasm but doesn't document a Lance-effect in bike sales.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

> This post is impressive in its enthusiasm but doesn't document a Lance-effect in bike sales


That is correct - I cannot produce data to support that portion of my claim - consder that point retracted - Although if I find information I will advise.

BTW - Please regard the enthusiasm you speak of as for the effect and not the person. About LA I am neutral - not warm or cold. I will say that much of what we read about controversies and drama cannot be trusted as an accurate interpretation of events that actually occured - stories have to be embellished to sell as entertainment.


----------



## bikerecker (Oct 11, 2009)

ultimobici said:


> Anyone got a link to the interview with Contador?
> 
> Edit:Found one http://www.veloresults.co.uk/2009/11/an-iberian-update/
> 
> Intersting that the interview in which he made the claim was in mid November. Why so long to respond to the allegations?


Pretty amazing stuff. Contador's mental resilience in overcoming the perfidy of Armstrong, Bruyneel, etc; and the slavish devotion of the Armstrong coterie of sycophants, disciples, cancer survivors, and celebrity watchers, is astonishing.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

waldo425 said:


> theres a man bible?


I believe it's called the Podium Girls forum...


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

terzo rene said:


> I especially liked Lance's comments about how he (lance) would change if people had problems with him on the team. That was knee slapping funny.


Just so we have the full context

“I would have long since looked in the mirror. I would never let that happen. Never. If I had to change myself to prevent it, then I would do that. If they needed more money, I would do it. I would do anything for them. "

Aside from the guys that had a chance to be leaders on another team there was some pretty damn strong loyalty on the Postal and Discovery teams. Guys like Rubiera, Pena, Hincapie, Ekimov, etc. 

Paulihno was purported to be Albie's best buddy and he left him, no matter who you root for that speaks volumes.


----------



## bikerecker (Oct 11, 2009)

teoteoteo said:


> Just so we have the full context
> 
> “I would have long since looked in the mirror. I would never let that happen. Never. If I had to change myself to prevent it, then I would do that. If they needed more money, I would do it. I would do anything for them. "
> 
> ...


Hincapie, Lance's lieutenant for all of his victories, left him. So, the person who was one of Lance's best friends, and his loyal lieutenant for all 7 vicotoriesm could not be coaxed into riding with him. Hincapie knows Lance better than anyone, and he won't ride for him again. Nuff said.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

teoteoteo said:


> Just so we have the full context
> 
> “I would have long since looked in the mirror. I would never let that happen. Never. If I had to change myself to prevent it, then I would do that. If they needed more money, I would do it. I would do anything for them. "
> 
> ...


You need to consider the context of their decisions. Rubiera, Pena, Hincapie, Ekimov, etc were loyal to LA by staying on a well run, stable team. There was never any rumours of riders & staff not being paid on time or at all. Contrast that with Astana. Financial crises, non payment of staff, non payment of the UCI bond etc, etc. Given that situation there comes a point where Paulinho had to look after his own interests. That he signed for RS, of all the teams he could have, is a little interesting. But they are pretty much the whole Discovery crew he's worked with since 2007. Better the devil you know I suppose. At least he knows his pay cheque will arrive on time and not bounce!


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

Arbiter said:


> Really?
> http://www.bicycleretailer.com/news/newsDetail/3559.html


Well, it says in the article:
Road bikes were the only pavement category to show growth month on month, all other pavement categories were down, including hybrids. Dual-suspension posted two percent growth in October, a surprising success since January through October the category remained off 15 percent. Rigid mountain bikes show an impressive percentage gain of 87 percent in October, but that represents a gain of only 210 units

Seems to show any growth at all in the current recession is a good thing..


----------



## gregario (Nov 19, 2001)

ultimobici said:


> Seems to be having a dig at Contador again.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/armstrong-slams-contadors-entourage
> 
> ...


surrounded by yes men???????????? That nearly made me laugh out loud. He should talk.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Like most "famous" athletes, Lance and Alberto know how to get attention anywhere and everywhere. Works every time.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Let's face it, at the root of all this LA worship/hatred - whatever - lies the fact that the USA hasn't produced a decent road racer in years. 
So poor LA is carrying the expectations of a whole nation (starved of recent glory) on his old, has-been's, shoulders. No wonder he's so neurotic and whiney


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Not disputing the neuroses and whiney-ness of LA, one wonders what it takes to be thought of as a "decent" rider.

US riders earning 2009 World Ranking(points/ranking) include:
Tyler Farrar(212/18), 
Lance Armstong(150/31), 
Levi Leipheimer(79/63), 
Christian Vandevelde(78/64), 
George Hincapie(9/170), 
Timoth Duggan(4/210), and 
Danny Pate (4/212).

I'm not suggesting that any of these riders would be considered the best sprinter/climber/TTer/GCer, but they are all "decent" in my book, as are a number of other US riders not making the list (Chris Horner comes to mind).

As a nation the USA placed 10th, one position ahead of Great Britain (cough, cough!), followed by France. Perhaps not the lofty heights usually reached by American athletes, but pretty "decent" nonetheless.

Just sayin'

JSR


----------



## The Rage (Jan 2, 2010)

roadie92 said:


> Very interesting. Well I guess he was saying what he was thinking. Does this kinda talk make the Tour more exciting? I think so.


It'll just make it more embarressing for LA when he is not even on the podium this year.


----------



## tedgrant (Jun 13, 2006)

it is unlikely lance will ever beat contador again, age takes everything away except ego.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

tedgrant said:


> it is unlikely lance will ever beat contador again, age takes everything away except ego.


.......and Mouth Power


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

I really do not understand the anti LA. Yes he mouths off, we have all done it. He does not want to stop competing in his chosen sport, many have this issue. All top contenders have "yes" men.
This kind of banter has happened for a long time, long before Lance, this is nothing new.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Ah the drama goes on, thanks Lance!
IMHO - Lance is indeed a has-been, an ego-centric tyrant etc., 
but you have to agree that he brings attention to the sport like no other, 
including Conti. 
Lance is a seven-time champion - he can be a drama queen if he wants to.
With all due respect to the former TDF champ, I'm looking forward to watching Andy and Alberto take him to the cleaners!


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

tedgrant said:


> it is unlikely lance will ever beat contador again, age takes everything away except ego.


I'm wondering if an "anonymous" tip will get Contador bagged for doping at the TDF...


----------



## Sashana (Dec 19, 2007)

AJL said:


> I'm wondering if an "anonymous" tip will get Contador bagged for doping at the TDF...


I've been wondering the same thing...

Sashana


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

penn_rider said:


> I really do not understand the anti LA. Yes he mouths off, we have all done it. He does not want to stop competing in his chosen sport, many have this issue. All top contenders have "yes" men.
> This kind of banter has happened for a long time, long before Lance, this is nothing new.


It's ok to mouth off i guess. But LA mouths off TOO MUCH. Kinda reminds me of a nagger.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Racist.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Hee hee hee.

I get to _BE_ there this year. Hee hee hee.

Means I won't be able to bust chops on this forum, but...I think I'll live.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

you will be able to watch lance lose the tour again


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

alexb618 said:


> you will be able to watch lance lose the tour again



Whatevs.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I just want Andy to get better at TT-ing and be a bigger fight to Contador so we'll really see a better duel this year.

Words - pfft. Just be quiet and race already and stop all the crap talk. Maybe the spandex does have the effect of feminin-izing men.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Hee hee hee.
> 
> I get to _BE_ there this year. Hee hee hee.
> 
> Means I won't be able to bust chops on this forum, but...I think I'll live.


News flash: they have the internet in France.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

uzziefly said:


> I just want Andy to get better at TT-ing and be a bigger fight to Contador so we'll really see a better duel this year.
> 
> Words - pfft. Just be quiet and race already and stop all the crap talk. Maybe the spandex does have the effect of feminin-izing men.


Just like any other celebrity in the media, I think the whole trash-talking thing is to raise more interest and get noticed.

...Kinda like in Wrastlin'.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

pretender said:


> News flash: they have the internet in France.


When did that happen?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Coolhand said:


> When did that happen?



The Germans introduced it. Belated peace offering. Making up is a beautiful thing.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

teoteoteo said:


> Just so we have the full context
> 
> “I would have long since looked in the mirror. I would never let that happen. Never. If I had to change myself to prevent it, then I would do that. If they needed more money, I would do it. I would do anything for them. "
> 
> ...


This is revisionist history to say the least.

Kevin Livingston, who Lance referred to as 'his younger brother' left him too.

http://www.active.com/cycling/Artic...dly_with_Armstrong__but_not__friends__yet.htm


----------

